# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Embalse de Portbou

## sergi1907

Aprovechando mi estancia en esta zona, pude acercarme a conocer este pequeño embalse de 0,13 hm3 situado junto a la localidad de Portbou, muy cerca ya de la frontera francesa.

Antes de empezar con las fotografías, esta es la ficha de Seprem

DATOS GENERALES	 
Nombre de la Presa:	 PORTBOU
Otro Nombre:	
En fase de:	 Explotación
Titular de la presa:	 AYUNTAMIENTO DE PORTBOU
Proyectista:	 J. LLACER
Categoría según riesgo:	 A
Fin de las obras:	 01-01-1974
Recrecimiento:	 --
Coordenadas UTM 30:	 1004380 - 4715544
Usos del embalse:	 Abastecimiento - -
Usuarios:	 - -

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS	 
Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	2,57
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0,78
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	43

PRESA	 
Tipo de Presa:	 Gravedad
Altura desde cimientos (m):	28
Longitud de coronación (m):	94
Cota coronación (m):	130
Cota cimentación (m):	102
Cota cauce (m):	106,9
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	13,2
Nº de desagües:	1
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	 0,000 -
Nº de aliviaderos:	1
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	 271,000 -
Regulación:	 No, Labio fijo -

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS	 
Rio de ubicación:	 PORT BOU
Municipio:	 PORTBOU
Vertiente:	 C.I. CATALUÑA

Para acceder al embalse hay que ir unos kilómetros por un camino de tierra por el que los días de lluvia debe ser prácticamente imposible circular, ya que se cruza la riera dos o tres veces.





Estas escaleras junto a la presa permiten bajar hasta su mismo pie














Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Iván sin miedo..


..aunque mejor irse rápido


Se encuentra prácticamente lleno












Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Por este pequeño sendero pudimos avanzar algo, pero su estado no era muy bueno








Al fondo se puede ver el mar


Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Para acabar, unas fotos del entorno y de la riera de Portbou que llevaba agua hasta prácticamente la entrada en el pueblo















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi, bonito reportaje y bonita presa.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Bonitas imágenes Sergi.
Me ha llamado la atención las chumberas tan arriba.

----------


## ivan-almeria

Hola
Estas son mis fotos de Portbou 




















Saludos

----------


## torreon

Pues este ni sabia que existia... con las lluvias de estos dias, debe de estar rebosando... 
Muchas gracias por las fotos a los dos...
Un saludo

----------

